# When is the correct time?



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok quick bit of info, I am 36 and single after never meeting "the one".  I had been on the pill (Loestrin 30) for 11 years due to heavy periods and noticed they had worse the last 2 years of being on them, heavy again, very painful, awful pms.  I decided now was the time to try for a baby and cam off the pill last July.  I started tracking my cycle straight away and after seeing that my periods were coming every 26 to 39 days knowing this was going to very hard to pinpoint ovulation.    I contacted my gp who did fertility tests, FSH, Testosterone, Progesterone, Prolactin and TSH.  I had to go for all these day 21 of my cycle or 7 days after ovulation so I went 7 days after I got the 2 lines on the opks and/or a smileyface on clearblue.  

My progesterone was showing as not ovulating and prolactin 600 which was slightly high so she retested the prolactin the following month and my tsh is 5.8.  I went 6 days after the positive opks as it was Good Friday when day 7 hit and everywhere was closed so I had to go the Thursday afternoon.  

My progesterone then came back at 16.9 and showing I had no ovulated despite the strong positive opks and my prolactin was 3000!  I was referred to endocrinology with a suspected prolactinoma (pituitary tumour) but my endo thinks it's jut high due to stress and fact I had taken a metoclopramide before the blood test and a TSH of 5.8 he said only slightly elevated but I'm fine.  He discharged my but made me have repeat blood tests first which I had last Thursday and said if still high I would get a letter in the post for an MRI scan.  Not had anything so hoping a goood sign.  

I went to my GP yesterday as she said she would refer me to gynae if everything ok with endo.  My results I asked if were back and she looked on the computer and said the consultant hadn't released them so looked like not back.    She said it was strange I was getting strong positive opks and not ovulating.    She's booked me a telephone appointment in 2 weeks time to see if my results are back and then to do me a referral to gynae

My question is am I going at the wrong time for progesterone?  Do I go 7 days after my opk shows positive as that's just the surge isn't it or do I go 8 days after?  Will the fact last time I went 6 days after a positive opk have much effect on my progesterone?  This last cycle I got the positive opk on day 14 and if I had needed to go for a progesterone would have been able to go day 21 but my period started day 30.  Does that mean anything?

She also when I told her I was going to when checks all done try to get pregnant via a sperm donor via Cryos at a cost of £800 (I have enough for 3 goes) then said there is help with fertility on the NHS but the cut off point then she stopped and looked at computer screen, then said is 35 and you're 36 so just missed it.      I didn't ask what that ment as wasn't going to ask about fertility then, I was only there to try and get referral to gynae.

I just don't get how I am not ovulating.  My periods this last 2 month been pretty regular, I am getting strong opks, I am getting the thick discharge around ovulation and my period comes pretty on time after 14 - 16 days after ovulating.  I have one day of normal flow then it goes very light or virtually stops.  Very not like me as pre pill was heavy for 10 years to the point of flooding.

Anyone sorry for rambling.  Just have nowhere to turn and no one to talk to and feeling very anxious about it all as if no hope


----------



## mrsb2013 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi. I'm no expert but I think you are going at the right time, - day or so leeway wouldn't matter. Have you tried tracking your BBT? My doc wasn't sure if I was ovulating due to irregular cycles so I did this and it confirmed that I was. 

Might just help to have another piece of data?


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I have tried doing my temperature but it wasn't too accurate when I did it.  I could test in the morning before gettting out of bed then again a minute later and my temp would be a degree different.  I've tried middle of the day too.  Don't know if I was doing something wrong?


----------

